# Homing/Racing Pigeon Needs Home Palm Coast, FL



## DancesWithBirds (Sep 5, 2007)

I rescued a homing/racing pigeon (not sure what the difference is) from the Wal-Mart garden center in Palm Coast, FL... which is where I work. The pigeon had been hanging around for days according to my co-workers. After a little effort... but really not that much... I was able to catch it... twice. I won't go into details...

I brought the bird home. I located its owner by the band on the birds' leg. The owner lived in Jesup, GA... and was not interested.

I found a pigeon guy in New Smyrna... about 45 mins south of me... he was not interested but gave me a number for a guy near me in Palm Coast... he too, was not interested.

I decided to let the bird go free in front of my house. I let it go, and it flew up into a live oak about 8 feet above my head. I then went to work. That night, the bird showed up again at the Wal-Mart garden center (about 16 miles from my front door). Apparently, it thinks Wal-Mart Palm Coast is its roost or something. To catch it again, I just had to climb a 6 foot ladder and put my ball cap over it.

The bird is very beautiful and healthy. It seems relatively comfortable with people.

So I made a makeshift pigeon coop... It's got food, grit, and water. The bird is resting comfortably. I would say its disposition is tame but, understandably, cautious. It's not even much disturbed by the 2 cats and 2 dogs that pass by the coop on occasion. The cats and dogs don't seem too much interested in the pigeon either. All is relatively peaceful.

I don't want to set it free again... there are more hawks, owls, etc... around here than there are pigeons... in fact, I don't think I've ever seen a pigeon before in Palm Coast!

It's very beautiful, peaceful and sweet. I would love to keep it but I believe it would be better off with someone who knows better and possibly has other pigeons for it to socialize with.

Anyway... Free to GOOD Pigeon Friendly Home!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this poor lost bird.
Pigeons make great pets maybe you will reconsider and keep him. Many members here have single pigeons as pets and it seems you have set him up pretty nice already.
If you really want a new home for him I am sure we will find somebody to take this sweety in.
How far from Miami are you?

Reti


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks For Helping this Pigeon Out. Welcome to Pigeon Talk. I'm Sure there Will Be Someone along That Can Give This Bird A Good Home If You Can't Keep It. Pigeons Do Make Great Pets indoors Or Outdoors If You Should Keep The Bird. There Upkeep Isn't That Hard For Just One Just Food And Water And grit And A clean dry Place To Sleep. With Fly Time. But If You Keep the Bird Would Make Its Fly Time In closed Somewhere As He May End Back Up at Wal-mart Doing Alittle Shopping LOL. Well i Hope All Goes Well For The Bird. If You could Post A Picture Of the Bird That Could Help Plus i Just Love Pictures. 
Thanks Again For Helping This Pigeon .
You Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------

